# HC + excel?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i know some plants are ill affected when dosed with large ammounts of excel. i have currently dosed x2 normal excel and will be doing so until the bottle runs out. will over dosing excel have any effect on HC?


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

I've only grown HC in one of my tanks: a 2.5g nano. I say this so you'll know that I don't have Co2 or non-enriched experiences with growing HC to compare or contrast against my success using Excel.

Having said that, I dose Excel at a rate of 6 drops per day, 7 days a week, 2x the normal dosage, like you. I dose Ei at 50% of the normal target ppm levels, I do weekly water changes and I run 2x13w PC lighting with only average quality reflectors.

I planted the HC as individual strands, rather than rooted clumps, because I didn't have enough HC to do anything else. This supposedly slows it's rate of spread for obvious reasons (lack of root structure, stress of being cut/torn apart) of having set it back a great deal from the beginning. 

The tops colored up quickly but there was very little spreading through runners. It probably took it a good month to start spreading. Once it started, it gained momentum pretty well. 

I now have no worries about growing HC in 2x excel dosing.

There was a point during the initial spreading, maybe a month after planting, where everything in the tank started turning a little pale (HC and dwarf hairgrass). I assumed it was a reaction to the Excel so I reduced my dosing from 3 drops per gallon down to 2 drops per gallon. I later found out that my No3 levels were very low. I adjusted my KNO3 dosing by doubling it. I also resumed my old Excel dosing of 3 drops per gallon. The plants colored back up, so the paleness was not from an Excel reaction, it was from a lack of proper fertilization. 

I'm happy with my HC growth using Excel. I imagine that if I had had my KNO3 levels where they should have been in the first place, it would have grown even better.

The most important thing is to give it time to get started. Don't expect immediate results or you will be setting yourself up for stress and disappointment. It took patience that I wasn't used to having because I had always grown everything in Co2. I love HC.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

No ill affects at all. I had great success ODing Excel and using CO2.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

great, then nothing to worry about. i am pleased to say that the algae has started to turn bright red. it was on the retreat anyway but this has been the last kick up the ass the damn stuff needed to die off.


----------

